# Seal Caulking Tube?



## SnoBird (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a good way to seal or cap a partly used tube of caulking or liquid nails? Seams I have to discard more hardened tubes than what I use!
Thanks for any ideas.
SnoBird


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

SnoBird said:


> Does anyone have a good way to seal or cap a partly used tube of caulking or liquid nails? Seams I have to discard more hardened tubes than what I use!
> Thanks for any ideas.
> SnoBird


Just use a large nail. After pushing the nail into the cut spout opening, place the tube on the spout end vertically, so the caulking does not push the nail out. (Allow about about 30 min). Store as needed...


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

A common nail is what I use.. 

Although I find it best to run some caulk on a scrap peice after pulling the nail out when your getting ready to use it the next time. Sometimes the first little bit of caulk that comes out is a little funky.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I use a large common nail, which works ok for latex; and most other types as well if you are going to use them within a reasonable time frame. However any solvent based or moisture cured product is on borrowed time as soon as you open the tube. For me, most of these opened tubes get used later for something that I can just cut the nozzle way back, pull out the hardened plug and squeeze the product out, such as bedding thresholds, where bead size is not important.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> I use a large common nail, which works ok for latex; and most other types as well if you are going to use them within a reasonable time frame. However any solvent based or moisture cured product is on borrowed time as soon as you open the tube. For me, most of these opened tubes get used later for something that I can just cut the nozzle way back, pull out the hardened plug and squeeze the product out, such as bedding thresholds, where bead size is not important.


Same here for Liquid adhesives and silicone. If you try and pull that nail out of the nozzle end, you will usually take the top end of the tube with it, or....when you place the tube in a caulking gun and squeeze, the nozzle will still be so gummed up that the contents will blow out the back of the tube all over the gun's plunger and your hands.... Not worth trying to save = trash can...


----------



## Dan101 (Jul 1, 2007)

I use a large decking screw. Usually 3" or longer is better, but I will use whatever I have handy. It extends well into the caulk or adhesive and provides a little bit of bite or grip to pull that hardened plug right out the end. I used to use small scraps of wire but have found the screws to work much better.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

I've had some luck using those electrical wire cap thingies. You can screw them right on when you have the right size to fit the cut at the end of the tube and as along as there isn't any air in the end, the caulk seems to be okay.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

They make caps just for that purpose :} first type are a smoother on one end and then you snap it onto tube and it seals it;
Second type look like tiny condoms YES STOP LAFFIN :laughing::thumbsup:
actually come in a can looks like chewin tabbacky can, whole bunch of em.

JackM


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

If you haven't tried them...you should give the caulking tub nozzle caps a whirl they work VERY well. I know they look odd and believe me I've taken my share of poking about them...but that's part of the fun!


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

RippySkippy said:


> believe me I've taken my share of poking about them...but that's part of the fun!


I can just imagine Rip:laughing:


----------



## kevs glass (Apr 14, 2011)

the wax ring sounds like a good idea. could you freeze a tube of caulk ?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

@kevs glass

Generally, it's probably not a good idea to freeze caulk.
However, I've had extensive, experience with "Solar Seal 900", made by
NPT Sealants, Maywood, Ill.
It can withstand repeated freeze/thaw cycles -
(I can't remember exactly how many; but, I think 12 to 15).
Very good stuff! 

rossfingal


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

I use a fat screw. Have had limited luck reusing tubes of Liquid Nails, but it usually takes pliers.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I find if i just let a bit of caulk sticking out, I let that caulk dry out, then next time I'm ready I just pull out the dried out caulk. This probably depends on the type of caulk though, but I've had luck doing this with red silicone.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

RippySkippy said:


> If you haven't tried them...you should give the caulking tub nozzle caps a whirl they work VERY well. I know they look odd and believe me I've taken my share of poking about them...but that's part of the fun!


That is a good idea, but I can't help but laugh looking at that picture. :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Snow White could hand them out as party favors....

Am I the ONLY one who just grabs any old plastic bag, doubles it a few times and uses a rubber band???? I'm cheap.....

If the tube sits too long and gets a plug anyways, use a long screw as stated before and 'winecork' that plug out of there!

DM


----------

